# Lfts veterans day



## josheupmi (Dec 9, 2008)

First off, thanks to all for serving this great country and letting us do this great sport we all love. Goodluck everyone, as I am making the 540 mile trip to camp in the western u.p. this morning.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

Have a safe trip. I will be on my way to NELP this morning as well. Staying until the 20th in a tent camp. My way of deer hunting for sure. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## franky (Apr 14, 2004)

Good Luck and be safe today folks!


----------



## deernutz (Jan 18, 2009)

Thank you to our military for your service to our great nation. Getting ready to head out to Barry Co stateland. The post from yesterday of the big boy from Yankee Springs has me motivated this morning LOL. 44 and NW wind....supposed to get windier but the deer dont mind. Good luck all


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

For all those veterans out there thank you and have an awesome upcoming deer camp. For those of you hunting today, smack a big one!


----------



## headbanger421 (Jul 1, 2005)

Ingham Co in a stand I haven't used all season. Hopefully it pays off.


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

Good luck all, I will be headed up this afternoon after work and bow hunting through the first couple days of firearms season. This cold snap should help


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Thank you veterans!

Headed out in Livingston this morning. Can't believe some of you are tagged out! Amazing! Anyway, I will be looking to join the group...

Good luck all


----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

my thanks too all the vets and if you are hunting today, knock down a big one. i'll be out in montclam co for a few hours before going to work.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Headed out for the last morning in Ohio, the very big 8 from yesterday didn't die. It was a heartbreak but we saw him alive and well last night. The hunting here has been amazing, I am excited to get back soon. Today I'm hunting the same stand I shot the deer yesterday. I head to home for a night then up to Michigan Rifle camp! Can't wait!


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks to all service men and women past and present . 
I am heading out in Ottawa this morning , Good luck this morning and be safe.


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Sam22 said:


> Headed out for the last morning in Ohio, the very big 8 from yesterday didn't die. It was a heartbreak but we saw him alive and well last night. The hunting here has been amazing, I am excited to get back soon. Today I'm hunting the same stand I shot the deer yesterday. I head to home for a night then up to Michigan Rifle camp! Can't wait!


That's a bummer! Who knows, you may get another crack at him.
About to head out, might take a dramamine before heading to the tree this morning.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks to ALL our service men and women out there that make it possible for us to do the great things we get to do on a daily basis, heading out the door for one of my last two days to bow hunt, good luck and let's see some deer hit the dirt today !
Flight


----------



## bassman00 (Feb 6, 2007)

Thank you Vets! Remember freedom isn't "free", many have made the ultimate sacrifice for our freedom. Good luck boys and shoot straight. Yesterday's activity was great, hoping for a repeat.


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Good luck to all!! Be safe and shoot straight!!


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks and god bless all of our veterans. Heading out shortly. Going to sit until 12pm or the wife's nagging becomes intolerable, whichever comes first. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chasin tail (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks to all who have, or are serving this great country. Had a nice 10pt behind me last night at 20yds, just didn't have a shot. Going to see if he runs the same route this morning.


----------



## pumpkinhead450 (Oct 30, 2014)

Here we go. Would love to see something other than a year and a half old buck. Been a very tough year so
Far


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Thank you to all our vets. 

I have some meetings this morning but I'll be done by noon today and then hitting the woods. Good luck to all, I hope it's a great day for all of you, and an even better day for my teammates that are hunting today!


----------



## bbdd (Nov 26, 2013)

bless the veterans,,,,, seems pretty windy out glta


----------



## jasburrito (Sep 18, 2007)

TVCJohn said:


> What kind of cam is it? I have deer look at mine all the time and rarely get spooked.


Not sure. Never had a cam. Buddy let me borrow his. He said they will get used to it. My sick mind tells me the big bucks avoid cams. So it's down. O ya. I thank every veteran I see. Good luck to all the hot hunting chicks too.


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

Little buck got the pass in calhoun county.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Ken said:


> He made up for it though and shot a monster yesterday. pic on his Facebook


He probably changed the timer setting on his corn feeder...

A special thank you veterans. Many have seen and done things that no person should be subjected to to protect the freedoms of all of us. Your service and sacrifice will never be forgotten. 

Good luck and be safe everyone. Let's see some bucks go down.


----------



## hemry1982 (Aug 12, 2009)

Packing up the truck to be in the woods tonight in mecosta county


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

roo said:


> Little buck got the pass in calhoun county.
> View attachment 233299


Same county, same thing. Lol. He needs 2 years


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Have had perfect winds the last few days in Jackson co. No idea what's going on but seems all the deer disappeared. Not even fawns showing their faces. Going to pull cams after the morning hunt hopefully there's something on it.


----------



## jasburrito (Sep 18, 2007)

IT.Fisherman said:


> Have had perfect winds the last few days in Jackson co. No idea what's going on but seems all the deer disappeared. Not even fawns showing their faces. Going to pull cams after the morning hunt hopefully there's something on it.


If your like me. Cam will show a few hundred pics. But yet when I am out there nothing shows.


----------



## just tryin to fish (May 31, 2004)

Just had a 8 at 20 yards couldn't get turned around quick enough tried grunting him back but he wasn't having any of it


----------



## wildness (Oct 24, 2011)

2 doe, spike, 4 pt, 8 pt. 8 pt was 80 yards and walking away. I grunted with the extinguisher and it bolted like it had just been shot.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Breakfast of champions!!
Flight


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Two does, 2 fawns, and an 1.5yo 6pt. He came in grunting and never messed with the does.


----------



## jasburrito (Sep 18, 2007)

Flight of the arrow said:


> View attachment 233302
> 
> Breakfast of champions!!
> Flight


Chair table of another champion.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Zero deer so far. Getting hangry and could use a coffee


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

jasburrito said:


> View attachment 233305
> 
> Chair table of another champion.


Looks to be plenty of healthy snacks at that chair table ! LOL
flight


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

jasburrito said:


> View attachment 233305
> 
> Chair table of another champion.


Looks like a Killer Combo there!


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

2.5 yr old 7 just cruised through. Hope I don't regret not trying to get a shot.


----------



## firemantom (Feb 12, 2005)

Finally saw my first "shooter" bucks this morning!!! A wide/tall 8 & 10pt. I've gotten pics at night but never seen them. I sure hope this is a sign things are picking up here, it's been really slow. The closest the buck how was 50 yards away, in heavy brush. I hope they come back again.


----------



## dperidore (Feb 13, 2011)

Good luck everyone, last day of work then off till the 20th


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

Fisherman6 said:


> You sir have a good point.. not ready for that yet, that's for sure


All in good fun....If she is a keeper, keep her.


----------



## just tryin to fish (May 31, 2004)

I don't know how much more of this swinging back and forth I'm gonna take. Branches are starting to come down around me


----------



## WillHunt4Food (Sep 25, 2007)

Poor doe fawn. She picked up a fourth button buck and a young buck. Couldn't help myself at under 10 yards. It's been a long year and the family needs some Venison. He didn't go 30 yards. 

Thankful for the opportunity even though it wasn't what I had in mind. Special shoutout to the vets today for making this sport we love possible.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Super slow today! Only saw 2 deer all day. Nothing even close to being in range.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

WillHunt4Food said:


> Poor doe fawn. She picked up a fourth button buck and a young buck. Couldn't help myself at under 10 yards. It's been a long year and the family needs some Venison. He didn't go 30 yards.
> 
> Thankful for the opportunity even though it wasn't what I had in mind. Special shoutout to the vets today for making this sport we love possible.


Those are the best tasting ones. No shame in putting meat in the freezer!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Really slow night. 5 out of the 6 residents showed up. The 6th must be with the buck who chased her out last night. Really surprised that the fighting were so poor.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Slow day, but a nice ending.


----------



## Mike4282 (Jul 25, 2010)

Only saw one tonight but I call that pretty good as I had my 4 year old with me... it was a 2.5 yo buck cruise through at last light.. fun night for us in the box blind he didn't wanna go home..


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

Well my wife ended up seein a 6pt. And one other buck chasing a doe through the brush but couldn't tell what it was. I snuck out behind the house for a bit and saw 6 long beards, no shot. I also saw 4 does.


----------



## Stick Slingur (Oct 17, 2011)

Had a fun night. flung an arrow way low at a doe at the end of the night after seeing 2 little guys patrolling and maybe seeing a shooter in the thick stuff, the first of the year(standards are lowering). Next couple days could be winners.


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

4 does and a buck chasing them right before dark. Nothing special think it was one of the two year old 8's we have on camera. Got him to run my way with the bleat can but he changed his mind and took back off after a doe.


----------



## Polkahero (Aug 4, 2002)

Had this little guy come running in like a bat out of hell, stopped at 10 yards, and then hung around for the next hour.


----------



## justdandy (Oct 15, 2010)

NorthWoodsHunter said:


> Perfect night. Just missing the deer
> 
> View attachment 233350


Is that a reflex grizzly bow?


----------



## MSUTurfGuy (Sep 7, 2009)

My #2 hit list buck showed up in the middle of the day today, an hour before I got out of work and in the stand... Things are starting to heat up here in Barry Co. and I'm planning some all day sets Sat, Sun, Mon! Watched a basket 6 and a small 8pt fight right in front of me this evening in my foodplot... That was pretty neat! Good luck to everyone this weekend and shoot straight!


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Slow night just a three does and 1 small buck, but I'm thinking the morning is going to be one to remember


----------



## hemry1982 (Aug 12, 2009)

only thing that came close lil fawn doe


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

Backed out and will be following up in the morning. Decent blood, but looks like either liver or muscle hit. Will find out in the morning


----------



## theangler (Dec 30, 2004)

Think the rut is starting.


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

Good luck Horseshoe.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Good luck to all and good tracking for those who are still out there. 

Car is packed! Hitting the road in the morning to start the week of vacation! Hope it features fresh pan seared tenderloins next week!


----------



## IceCold (Mar 5, 2007)

Saw a broken up 6 pt walk right under me at 430, then 2 does and a button at 515.. then a bigger buck grunted after them at last light.. pretty fun night


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Horseshoe said:


> Backed out and will be following up in the morning. Decent blood, but looks like either liver or muscle hit. Will find out in the morning


Right call Horseshoe. Good luck.


----------

